# Schweppes & Boden



## Boschwen (Mar 20, 2010)

I've managed to put some up. I don't know if they're the original size though. O


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh my goodness, look at those babies! I LOVE the smushy faces, I am a sucker for a dog with smuchy faces and big floppy jowls!
Thanks for sharing the pictures, your dogs are so beautiful. I just love them already!


----------



## Boschwen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thank you, :biggrin: smushy wooshy faces store a lot of water after drinking, we have face towels and a mop always at hand.. but only after drinking..:wink: Time to make breakfast, I'm being pawed as i type..


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Boschwen said:


> Thank you, :biggrin: smushy wooshy faces store a lot of water after drinking, we have face towels and a mop always at hand.. but only after drinking..:wink: Time to make breakfast, I'm being pawed as i type..


Haha, luckily my Boxer is ona prey model raw diet and only drinks water if she's playing and running really hard for a long time, so we don't get the flood too often... but I definately know what you're talking about. 
And my GSD mix has a way of not swallowing his last mouthful of water, but rather letting it run back out of his mouth as he walks away, generally landing on one of the other three dogs.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

So flippin' cute! I'm a sucker for the giant breeds...thanks for sharing :wink:


----------



## Boschwen (Mar 20, 2010)

Thanks, I'm going to check out all the photos here on the forum, can't wait to see all the photos.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Oh my gosh, those are sooo cute!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Aww cute wrinkly faces!


----------



## Boschwen (Mar 20, 2010)

The older they get the more cuter their wrinkles get.. not fair huh?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Boschwen said:


> The older they get the more cuter their wrinkles get.. not fair huh?


It's not. :tongue:

What kind of dogs are those??? I can't remember for the life of me...they're the same type as the dog from Turner and Hooch, right?


----------



## Boschwen (Mar 20, 2010)

Hi,

Yep, Dogue de Bordeaux, (Turner and Hooch). I would love to get a third one, but I'm not allowed. :frown::frown:


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 26, 2010)

Handsome dogs!!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Boschwen said:


> Hi,
> 
> Yep, Dogue de Bordeaux, (Turner and Hooch). I would love to get a third one, but I'm not allowed. :frown::frown:


Why are you not allowed? :frown:


----------



## Boschwen (Mar 20, 2010)

My friends and family won't let me... ha!:biggrin: They said my life revolves around my dogs.. I love them to bits.. I can't help myself.. I'm sure we all feel the same about our dogs. 

Although.......

I can see myself bringing a third one home.:wink:. maybe not this year.. I may need to buy a bigger car, three won't fit in the back seat.. The two photos are of Boden, the first one before we brought him home, and the second photo was taken on his first day with us. Looking at the photos now, I know i'll get a third one.. :biggrin:


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Awwww...so cute!!! You're gonna make me want one!!!


----------

